# T-shirt packaging stickers - how it should look



## fdcarter (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't seem to find any specifics on this, maybe someone can help...

Since I can't afford to have the poly mailers I'll send my T-shirts to customers in silk-screened right now, I was thinking of putting a large sticker on the outside of the packages. If anyone is already doing this, how do your stickers look? 

Do you design them with empty spaces (free of designs) where the return address and the customer address will be located, (if you are using the sticker as the place where you'll directly place the address info, as if you were mailing a regular letter to someone), or do you just create a nice-looking, graphical sticker with your company logo and/or other artwork, and then handle the customer address info separately, like say, on a UPS shipping sticker? 

Not an issue for professional companies that can afford to print their company info directly on the poly mailers, but with stickers, I don't know how I should design the sticker. 

Does anyone have any finished examples of their company stickers affixed to their T-shirt packages they wouldn't mind posting? It would be a big help to me. I'm still about a month away from sending out my first shirts to customers.


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

First thing I look at is the mailing label.

If you look in MS Word, assuming you have it, there are many different sizes of labels to choose from. I use a letter-size label and include both sender and recipient. There is a lot of real estate left for artwork. Just don't block or confuse it with the pre-printed label f you use one.

At the very least you want your name and website along with a return address.

If you have a logo, drop it in there.

Maybe include a special offer?

Labels are cheap and should be used on every package.

Make it in color, this is a piece of advertising.


----------



## fdcarter (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Kirbymurphy, really good info.

Just making sure I'm designing my labels the right way. I want them to have visual impact, and to be able to display the recipient info without making it seem overly crowded. 

Yes I'm definitely going to go full-color, I really want to make that first impression of my company to my customers really strong, so full-color is a must.

Would you mind dropping in a photo of how your T-shirt packaging appears, ready to ship? I've seen "oodles" of pictures online of silk-screened poly mailers, but very few examples of poly mailers with stickers. If you can that would be great.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

David:

FYI... There is a Mobile Barcode Promotion from the U.S. Postal Service® runs July 1, 2011, through August 31, 2011. Business Mailers can get a 3% upfront discount on First-Class Mail® and Standard Mail® letters and flats.

For a limited time, the U.S. Postal Service is offering business mailers an upfront 3% discount on First-Class Mail and Standard Mail letters and flats that include a mobile barcode. Mobile barcodes must be used for marketing and advertising purposes. 

For more information go to USPS Mobile Barcode Promotion.

What this means is that if you ship your t-shirts in a mailer and add a QR Code to the package (that links to your website, Facebook account, or maybe just has your contact info on it) you get to send the package even cheaper.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## fdcarter (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey I appreciate the info Marshall. If everything works out on schedule, I'll be launching my site around the first week of August. I'll try to get in on that discount if I use USPS to ship the shirts.


----------

